# Wester Ross bike with new pictures 08/03



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2016)

Just taken a call from someone who has a Wester Ross road bike for sale, so going to go and have a look at it tonight, fingers crossed .
Either way will try and get some pictures later for us all to drool over .


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Feb 2016)

Let me know if it is too big for you


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Let me know if it is too big for you


That will also depend how wide the wallet has to open, but will do


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2016)

I don't remember bicycles featuring in Game of Thrones!


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I don't remember bicycles featuring in Game of Thrones!


Game of Saddles?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2016)

@Milkfloat seller has listed it on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222033867147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

before i got there looks great not sure re value my self he claims he was told about 2-2.5k by a London shop .

if anybody wants any info feel free to ask me as i made some notes


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Feb 2016)

Cough... How much? Is that a London shop called "I saw you coming"?


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2016)

Barn find....

Shaun


----------



## pubrunner (26 Feb 2016)

At the end of the day, Wester Ross bikes/frames are almost too rare - many who might have heard of Ephgrave, Hetchins etc., won't have heard of Wester Ross. Whilst it is very rare, very well constructed etc., it is only a 531ST frame - I like frames of that tubing, but they can usually be picked up off EBay for around £100 (or less). The primary value lies in the (obscure) name.

It is a lovely bike, but I think that it'll do very well to reach £600.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Cough... How much? Is that a London shop called "I saw you coming"?



not quite its in a local bric a brack shop that is run by 2 guys that do house clearances , and one thinks its his meal ticket for life !



midlife said:


> Barn find....
> 
> Shaun



claims it was only washed down with some soapy water then a wipe over with a dry cloth , it was strange how no damp bits or drying streaks were visable but hey it is what it is 

and it did look nice and wouldnt need much yo get it mobile


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Feb 2016)

its a shame these type of guys do a house clearance and end up with something as good as that. the person who had it may have saved a good while to afford it and it ends up on ebay for a few quid.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2016)

Wow - what a price! I will have to wait until it fails to sell on ebay a few times. The colour is perfect though. @biggs682 Have you got an idea of the size, it looks too small to me, is it a 21"?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Wow - what a price! I will have to wait until it fails to sell on ebay a few times. The colour is perfect though. @biggs682 Have you got an idea of the size, it looks too small to me, is it a 21"?



@Milkfloat it's a 23" just my size


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> its a shame these type of guys do a house clearance and end up with something as good as that. the person who had it may have saved a good while to afford it and it ends up on ebay for a few quid.



He claimed he nearly sold it earlier in the day before he contacted me, when someone walked in and offered him £45 for it!!


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat it's a 23" just my size



A tad small for me - but I could make it fit. Not at that price through.

£45  that would have been a huge result.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> A tad small for me - but I could make it fit. Not at that price through.
> 
> £45  that would have been a huge result.



I would be surprised if he gets that amount


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2016)

This has ended up in my stable and thankfully for a lot less than was being asked

new tyres just ordered


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Mar 2016)

Let's see it!


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> This has ended up in my stable and thankfully for a lot less than was being asked



Good on you. I was tracking it on ebay, but it was more out of curiosity as I think it would be too small for me. Good luck with it - a bit of polish and some tyres and that is all?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Good on you. I was tracking it on ebay, but it was more out of curiosity as I think it would be too small for me. Good luck with it - a bit of polish and some tyres and that is all?


will get new tyres fitted along with cables and some fresh grease then ride is plan


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2016)

Latest arrival in the garage is this 80's Wester Ross tourer

Be warned its a stunner so look away know

23" frame size 531st Reynolds tubing with a pr of Zeus 2000 forks , small flange campagnola hubs laced to Weinmann 27 x 1 1/4" rims .

Mixture of campagnola levers , TA crankset and Suntour cycloe mechanisms that change all 10 gears like a hot knife going through butter .

Cinelli bars and short stem complete with those horrible foam sleeves and drilled Mafac levers that operate a glorious set of Mafac 2000 canti lever brakes .

Front fork has a couple of what look like cable guides on the r/h/s unsure what they could be for ....any ideas ?

So far only did a gentle ride to get these pictures as tyres are shot , but dont worry new ones ordered planning to change cables ,bar tape and of course a black leather saddle .


----------



## Tony Raynor (8 Mar 2016)

That's sweet mr Biggs. I'd hazard a guess the cable guides on the front fork may have been for a front hubbed Dynamo or wires to the front lamp from a rear Dynamo. Looks like another cable guide just under the downtube as well.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2016)

Tony Raynor said:


> That's sweet mr Biggs. I'd hazard a guess the cable guides on the front fork may have been for a front hubbed Dynamo or wires to the front lamp from a rear Dynamo. Looks like another cable guide just under the downtube as well.



well the verdict is lamp wiring from a Sanyo dynamo or such mounted under bottom bracket and running centre of rear tyre


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Mar 2016)

Well it certainly is a beauty! It's a truly luscious colour


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (9 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Well it certainly is a beauty! It's a truly luscious colour



It's a beauty all right,really liking that.
And yes,the colour is pretty yummy.
Nice find @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2016)

thanks @OskarTennisChampion i liked it first time i saw it and i like red bikes because as we all know they go faster


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (9 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thanks @OskarTennisChampion i liked it first time i saw it and i like red bikes because as we all know they go faster




Yep,get a white Starskey and Hutch stripe and you're good to go.
Seriously though,it's good when rarities pop up unexpectedly.
There's an eagerness to "want it Now"


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thanks @OskarTennisChampion i liked it first time i saw it and i like red bikes because as we all know they go faster


And, being a red tourer, it should go further too!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> And, being a red tourer, it should go further too!



just cant wait to get it checked over and some miles done on it and then the big decision keeper or seller


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (9 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> just cant wait to get it checked over and some miles done on it and then the big decision keeper or seller



If you were to sell it @biggs682 ,I wouldn't bother with eBay.
I would look to actual bike magazines,to attract a buyer who would truly appreciate what it is.
Be a shame if you did sell it,can I just say.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> If you were to sell it @biggs682 ,I wouldn't bother with eBay.
> I would look to actual bike magazines,to attract a buyer who would truly appreciate what it is.
> Be a shame if you did sell it,can I just say.



@OskarTennisChampion i normally run a fleet of between 12 - 15 bikes of which there is a hard core of 5 or so proven keepers , the rest are a mixture of ones for sale , awaiting preparation and undergoing testing / evaluation miles .

The testing / evaluation normally lasts 100 + miles where i make a decision on to keep or add to the for sale selection

so as you can see its not a simple process


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2016)

It is a beauty though.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @OskarTennisChampion i normally run a fleet of between 12 - 15 bikes of which there is a hard core of 5 or so proven keepers , the rest are a mixture of ones for sale , awaiting preparation and undergoing testing / evaluation miles .
> 
> The testing / evaluation normally lasts 100 + miles where i make a decision on to keep or add to the for sale selection
> 
> so as you can see its not a simple process



So you are a man that can get things then ?
I will keep that in mind


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2016)

Wow! Lovely.

I have serious bike envy of you @biggs682!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2016)

Tyres have arrived


----------



## mikeymustard (10 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> those horrible foam sleeves


Horrible they may be but I find them wonderfully comfy (as long as it doesn't rain!)



biggs682 said:


> i normally run a fleet of between 12 - 15 bikes of which there is a hard core of 5 or so proven keepers


 So if you were to keep it, how do you decide which one of your little inner circle to sell?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> So if you were to keep it, how do you decide which one of your little inner circle to sell?



thats where it gets awkward @mikeymustard there is a hard core 3 bikes which i wont sell others have to fight for the right based on frame size being useable or spot on

i have just sold one of my Ian Mays only because it was a bit to small but was being kept on rarity value alone , just means i got to find another one in the right size area


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2016)

A bit of tinkering tonight and the new continental tour rides are fitted, upon removal of old inner tubes this stuff came out, some form of puncture proof liner ?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

Excellent.
Did they have better ideas back in the day perhaps ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Excellent.
> Did they have better ideas back in the day perhaps ?



who knows , made a mess when it all came out


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Mar 2016)

Gorgeous bike, definitely a keeper!


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Mar 2016)

May be of interest...

http://www.purelyaloveofthebike.co.uk/wrcycles.htm


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> May be of interest...
> 
> http://www.purelyaloveofthebike.co.uk/wrcycles.htm



@Spokesmann sent details to the uk contact a couple of days ago but no reponse yet might try the US contact




Spokesmann said:


> Gorgeous bike, definitely a keeper!



must admit i do like it


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2016)

Had time on my lunch commute to stop and take this picture complete with new tyres.

Bit more tinkering tonight and we know have lights,selle smp saddle and both Garmin mounts fitted


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

It's looking good @biggs682 
Can I ask ?
Is the Selle saddle more streamlined ?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> It's looking good @biggs682
> Can I ask ?
> Is the Selle saddle more streamlined ?



not sure what you are asking really but this is the one i try and do all my mileage on , i find them very comfy so much so that i have 2 set up on bikes


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

Ok,the Wester Ross would look great with a more slimline saddle.
As much as I love that bike you purchased,those saddles look farking pants.
Sorry if that offends btw.
You can get saddles that don't like donkey d*icks that are comfortable


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Ok,the Wester Ross would look great with a more slimline saddle.
> As much as I love that bike you purchased,those saddles look farking pants.
> Sorry if that offends btw.
> You can get saddles that don't like donkey d*icks that are comfortable



i use them as they are meant to be good for enlarged prostate sufferers , by choice it would be a brooks professional or b17


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

Understood


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2016)

Bit more tinkering this morning doing the headset and front brake cable, stem was tight coming out but hardly surprising.






Headset felt a bit dry but the bearings still had a layer of grease so a quick clean and some fresh grease and a polish then re assemble .



But the best to last was the use of this great Mafac brake spanner kit .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

A bit more work this afternoon and the white brake cables are gone.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (13 Mar 2016)

@biggs682 ,that is looking awesome mate.
Please keep it


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> @biggs682 ,that is looking awesome mate.
> Please keep it


Just need to get some miles on it now so I can get a true feel for it.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (13 Mar 2016)

The Tour RIDE's look a good buy


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> The Tour RIDES look a good buy


I would have liked gumwalls but didn't want to cough out for Panracers , but I am happy so far.

And the saddle looks ok ?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (13 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> And the saddle looks ok ?




Yeah,sorry about that.
Now that I see it on the actual bike,it's a nice saddle no doubts 
Have fun on it,and check back for the full skinny on how it rides.
Something tells me it will be 
You have probably guessed by now that I'm quite taken by it


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Mar 2016)

This looks just wonderful. A very classy and well made machine. Worth keeping.


----------



## mikeymustard (13 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> they are meant to be good for enlarged prostate sufferers , by choice it would be a brooks professional or b17


 friend of mine has just bought one of those B17 Imperial's with the cutout (he calls it his Brooks Imperineal ); not sure what he thinks about it yet, it's on his turbo trainer.
I like the new bar tape, it balances out the red frame with the guards nicely.

And... the saddle looks just fine on it - gives it a slightly modern twist!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> friend of mine has just bought one of those B17 Imperial's with the cutout (he calls it his Brooks Imperineal ); not sure what he thinks about it yet, it's on his turbo trainer.
> I like the new bar tape, it balances out the red frame with the guards nicely.
> 
> And... the saddle looks just fine on it - gives it a slightly modern twist!



@mikeymustard there is no bar tape , i just removed the foam grips i quite often ride without tape


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Mar 2016)

Ah, I thought it was that silvery stuff lol


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2016)

An early start this morning and hey presto first 13 miles are in the bag , well impressed with ride quality and the general feel of the bike .


----------



## mikeymustard (14 Mar 2016)

Ooh, touring bike porn :-)


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2016)

Well another 18 mile ride today and apart from a couple of bad gear changes it was very good. Still impressed and enjoying the Wester Ross it's very smooth to ride .

And the new Continental tyres are rolling along nicely too .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2016)

Heard back from the Wester Ross register today and they even included a copy of the original build spec sheet


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (21 Mar 2016)

What a nice thing to get @biggs682 
I knew I loved that colour,but the fact it's called Flamboyant Ruby makes all the more desireable


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2016)

Nice to get its 'birth certificate'.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Nice to get its 'birth certificate'.



Sure is @raleighnut and with no cost as well try getting one out of Mercian



OskarTennisChampion said:


> What a nice thing to get @biggs682
> I knew I loved that colour,but the fact it's called Flamboyant Ruby makes all the more desireable



@OskarTennisChampion its a flamboyant bike that is for sure next up is some bar and stem swapping just to get the ideal looking through the front axle position


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Heard back from the Wester Ross register today and they even included a copy of the original build spec sheet
> 
> 
> View attachment 122391



The main reason I liked this posts as it proves the bike would have been too small, so I don't have to be disappointed.

Have you decided if this is going to join the holy grail as a 'Biggs Keeper'?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> The main reason I liked this posts as it proves the bike would have been too small, so I don't have to be disappointed.
> 
> Have you decided if this is going to join the holy grail as a 'Biggs Keeper'?



@Milkfloat a long seat post and a longer stem would see it fitting 

yes i think its a keeper just need to try a slightly longer stem on it for sure so i apologise if any of the next pics show a but ugly stem but its for test and trial use only and then i will pick up a better one


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2016)

An interesting film worth watching



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL25BYkA6Xw


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> An interesting film worth watching
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL25BYkA6Xw




very worth watching for sure

a few more miles have been covered now but the last few weeks i have been using my Lee Cooper single speed for doing miles on to try and help get myself into shape but i fancied a geared ride last weekend so used this one and did a nice 31 mile ride which it coped with ease .

The Continental tyres i fitted are riding nice so all in all still well pleased although must admit its gone back in to the not use pile as i have just finished building up a Galaxy Tour bike that needs a few miles putting on it


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Apr 2016)

biggs682 said:


> very worth watching for sure
> 
> a few more miles have been covered now but the last few weeks i have been using my Lee Cooper single speed for doing miles on to try and help get myself into shape but i fancied a geared ride last weekend so used this one and did a nice 31 mile ride which it coped with ease .
> 
> The Continental tyres i fitted are riding nice so all in all still well pleased although must admit its gone back in to the not use pile as i have just finished building up a Galaxy Tour bike that needs a few miles putting on it


Well I know which one I'd prefer to ride (clue: not the Galaxy, lol)


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2016)

mikeymustard said:


> Well I know which one I'd prefer to ride (clue: not the Galaxy, lol)



hey its a dirty job and i always like to do a certain amount of miles before i sell a bike so its got to be done


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Milkfloat seller has listed it on e bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222033867147?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> before i got there looks great not sure re value my self he claims he was told about 2-2.5k by a London shop .
> 
> ...








Great looking bike.No hidden cables to cause hours of frustration trying to replace them.I bet you can service the wheels with nothing but a pair of cone spanners


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2017)

pawl said:


> Great looking bike.No hidden cables to cause hours of frustration trying to replace them.I bet you can service the wheels with nothing but a pair of cone spanners



It was a nice bike and yes , keep things simple for best results


----------



## gacks (25 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> It was a nice bike and yes , keep things simple for best results



I am intrigued. Was it a keeper in the end? Lovely colour


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2017)

gacks said:


> I am intrigued. Was it a keeper in the end? Lovely colour



No i sold it in the end , cant keep them all and it didnt make a big enough spot of affection like some bikes do


----------



## gacks (25 Oct 2017)

Ah shame. I am on the lookout for one.
Definite heart vs head process


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2017)

gacks said:


> Ah shame. I am on the lookout for one.
> Definite heart vs head process



Good luck with finding one , i have seen a few come up on the old ctc forum as most of them were touring bikes 

What size are you looking for ?


----------



## Swetters (12 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Well another 18 mile ride today and apart from a couple of bad gear changes it was very good. Still impressed and enjoying the Wester Ross it's very smooth to ride .
> 
> And the new Continental tyres are rolling along nicely too .
> 
> ...


Hi Mr Biggs
I have just caught site of your wonderful Wester Ross.
Magnificent and I wish mine looked as good as yours.
Do you know if the register is still running as it's not showing up for me anywhere?
Would love to chat on the subject sometime.
Best
Swetters


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2018)

@Swetters hi 
yes it was a great bike to have the pleasure of owning but sadly it was sold a while back
i eventually got a reply from the register and will post a link when i can find it , not sure if still running though
do you have any pictures of yours ?


----------



## scot in germany (17 Nov 2018)

Hi everyone, just joined as I’ve now at last restored my Wester Ross, frame JSC 230
bought in 1988 just as I started University 2nd Hand from a shop near Glasgow. Original owner sold having stopped cycling. Made 1980. 
Living in Germany now since 2009 after leaving Scotland and finally brought it over in October 18 after it being in my parents garage in Glasgow.


----------



## scot in germany (17 Nov 2018)

Made it a hybrid city bike style as dropped bars didn’t work with newish shimano Deore De 21 speed group set. As I’m 6’3” it’s also a little better in riding position. Took it out for 1st test run in 20 yrs and still a gorgeous ride!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

scot in germany said:


> Made it a hybrid city bike style as dropped bars didn’t work with newish shimano Deore De 21 speed group set. As I’m 6’3” it’s also a little better in riding position. Took it out for 1st test run in 20 yrs and still a gorgeous ride!



Welcome @scot in germany that's a fine looking bike for sure and if that style bars woeks for you that's all that matters


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Welcome @scot in germany that's a fine looking bike for sure and if that style bars woeks for you that's all that matters


Absolutely! If it makes the bike more rideable then go for it. The important thing is another great frame back on the road


----------



## scot in germany (20 Nov 2018)

TBH experimenting with the idea bar/changer combination, still getting all the new components bedded in before deciding


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2018)

scot in germany said:


> TBH experimenting with the idea bar/changer combination, still getting all the new components bedded in before deciding



No rush it's got to be right


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2018)

Just found this Wester Ross on facebook market place 

View: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1726844210764013


----------



## midlife (2 Dec 2018)

Those are long lugs!


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Those are long lugs!


The lugs are Haden Concord, I have these on a similar frame.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Dec 2018)

Yes they are the same lugs, frame is elsewhere but I found pics. Cinelli investment cast fork crown. Custom rear brake cable damage. The deore xt brakes are from the deer head times.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2018)

randynewmanscat said:


> Yes they are the same lugs, frame is elsewhere but I found pics. Cinelli investment cast fork crown. Custom rear brake cable damage. The deore xt brakes are from the deer head times.



Nice colour . 
@randynewmanscat you can't tease us like that we need more pictures . 
Is it a Wester Ross ?


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice colour .
> @randynewmanscat you can't tease us like that we need more pictures .
> Is it a Wester Ross ?


It is. I will see if I can find some pictures. I had the frame painted for the fourth or fifth time a couple of years ago and not rebuilt a bike from it yet. The frame is in England and the boxes of bike parts here in mainland Europe


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2018)

@randynewmanscat sounds a bit complicated but sure you have it all under control


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Dec 2018)

Its not complicated, sometimes its difficult to remember what is in England and what's stored here. I found some digital images. The interesting ones are from the early 80's and on good old Ektachrome when that frame was wearing mainly European parts. I mean to scan them some time as there are some memories from tours in Europe.
I attach three poorly lit images of frame after C&G finishes stoving job, I had it finished with livery this time, same colour as always, different shade each time. The other images taken before I stripped it to have the downtube replaced by Neil Orrell, you can see the crease I created via poor parking. The lugs i remember now as there was a chance i was going to lose the downtube lug, Neil had one set of Haden Concorde lugs and even he was surprised to find them. The lug survived unscathed. Swinnerton in Stoke took a brazing torch to the frame in the late 80's to silver braze the cantilever bosses, it started life with Mafac centre pulls. The stays I had sent to me before the frame was built, a good friend owned a plating company in the North West and they got loving treatment before being sent back to Whitby. The chrome used to reach to the bridge but brake boss brazing and crashes have taken their toll. The head tube badge is wrong, it is from the earlier workshop up in Scotland before he moved to Lythe
Hats off if you can identify two components/parts on the full bike picture that now command vastly inflated prices if in unused condition.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2018)

In a good way @randynewmanscat your bike is almost like trigger's broom , but you must really have an attachment with it and for that i salute you sir and long may the relationship continue


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Dec 2018)

Here is the other one. I bought this one elsewhere, it is sparse on braze ons, i would love to know what the original owner had to say about his (likely he) order. The lug brazing is super, when the original paint is walnut blasted the silver braze will look like lining on the lugs. I will post when I eventually get around to it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

randynewmanscat said:


> Here is the other one. I bought this one elsewhere, it is sparse on braze ons, i would love to know what the original owner had to say about his (likely he) order. The lug brazing is super, when the original paint is walnut blasted the silver braze will look like lining on the lugs. I will post when I eventually get around to it.



Very nice


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Dec 2019)

A very happy day today, my favourite bike frame arrived in a pallet box with a few cases of Warsteiner* 660ml and sundry other weirdness. This gets priority over a dechetterie find that I have started to renovate. I need posh bar tape, cables, chain, tyres and tubes and a day without the phone ringing.

The chrome on the seat stays used to extend to below the bridge but the canti posts came later after a joyless experience with some very pricey centre pulls so the chrome shrank. Swinnerton silver brazed the bosses, I bought the brakes from them, Shimano BR-MC70. Those brakes do work.

John Connell signature capped wrap over seat stays. The taper and curve over the seat tube is simple but very artful.

Shimano used to make very nice and just as agricultural looking as Campagnolo dropouts, I had a friend hard chrome these and decorative chrome the stays and sent them back to the builder. I did it to save money and I knew the chrome would be very good.

Cinelli investment cast bracket with another John Connell speciality, the guide tubes have thick wall PTFE tube sleeves and at the outside ends there are small aluminium ferrule inserts.






*Warsteiner is available here but in poxy 330ml or 25cl bottles at extortionate prices for god knows what reason, I just don't think they sell much, the French prefer their own awful thin beer, or wine.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2019)

@randynewmanscat can't wait to see this all built up and in use again


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Dec 2019)

Nor can I Biggs, its been a very long time and for all the cr*p I have accumulated this is my favourite possession, its an old friend in whatever incarnation it has been in, always the same colour though. This is going to be a very enjoyable job for me.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Nor can I Biggs, its been a very long time and for all the cr*p I have accumulated this is my favourite possession, its an old friend in whatever incarnation it has been in, always the same colour though. This is going to be a very enjoyable job for me.



Keep the pictures coming and enjoy it


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Dec 2019)

The builders sent the build spec for signature approval and that is what they worked on.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2019)

It's great to think a craftsman can make such a fabulous machine by the info on a piece of a4


----------



## nonowt (21 Dec 2019)

Lovely. Wester Ross are high on my dream frame list. You don't see them very often.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Dec 2019)

nonowt said:


> Lovely. Wester Ross are high on my dream frame list. You don't see them very often.


They are thin on the ground, I imagine a few got sold on gumtree by house clearance companies doing estate sales. I think a few people who ordered one went on to buy others when they came up for sale on ebay and on bike forums, I did because I like them very much.
What separated John Connell from other frame builders of the late 70's, early 80's was the way he mated the frame tubes. The best silver braze fit is the closest fit, He built a very heavy and accurate jig/fixture to mount the tubes on to tack before brazing and mitred the tubes using a Bridgeport mill fitted with the appropriate diameter cutter.
Fergus his assistant showed me a piece from another customers frame ready for brazing and the fit was perfect, the mitred face not needing any hand work before assembly apart from deburring. I think the small bespoke steel builders of today are all using very accurate techniques to keep the braze fill to the minimum, perhaps using Rotabroach cutters mounted on a mill or small machine of their own design. 
I nearly ordered a Hetchins curly frame but my dad pointed out that the fancy extended fork crown points were merely added plates and just frippery. I am a chip of the old block and he was right of course, my other choice at the time was the frame you see.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Dec 2019)

After much rummaging in files I found the receipt, there is a second receipt somewhere, this one includes billing for chrome and should not.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2020)

Coronavirus restrictions and spring stop progress. Nothing much to see, the still very much alive sick cat guarding incomplete by a long way bike.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

It does look like the cat is actually guarding the incomplete bike


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It does look like the cat is actually guarding the incomplete bike


Biggs, he guards anything of importance, a truly loyal if very poorly guardian.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Biggs, he guards anything of importance, a truly loyal if very poorly guardian.



Well the Wester Ross is worth guarding for sure


----------



## gacks (30 Sep 2020)

I just stumbled back to this thread. Good to know Wester Ross interest is flourishing. 
I bought a Wester Ross JSC #095 in 2018 and have been riding it locally when the sun shines - which means that the bike has come home! The original factory that John Connell used in Aultbea until ?1981 is no longer a butchers shop but now houses a museum dedicated to the Arctic Convoys that departed from Loch Ewe in WWII. Here is a photo of my WR arriving "back home" on what I reckoned was close to its 40th birthday.








The museum has asked me to write an article with some background about the original use of the building for WR bike manufacture. There is also a WR #244 FGF on show in the Gairloch Museum www.gairlochmuseum.org and they have a file of archive material from its original purchase. I have watched the OU youtube video which I believe dates from 1983 after the business was relocated to Lythe in North Yorkshire.
Andy other material or thoughts for the article would be gratefully received


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2020)

@gacks I might have an e mail address for the guy that had a lot of the build information if I can find it I will send you a message


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2020)

@gacks i have private messaged you


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Oct 2020)

Super bikes, been after one for a while now.


----------



## scot in germany (16 Nov 2020)

Here’s mine, bought 1988 2nd hand as I started Uni. Used 5 yrs then mothballed until I moved to Germany. Frame 230 from about 1980.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Feb 2021)

scot in germany said:


> Here’s mine, bought 1988 2nd hand as I started Uni. Used 5 yrs then mothballed until I moved to Germany. Frame 230 from about 1980.


Thats nice.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Feb 2021)

10 months later coronavirus restrictions still apply, I put tyres on, looks nearly ready


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Feb 2021)

I'll finish it Monday and post a pic in my bike in front of a tree.


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

Does anyone know if Bike Bros link to Wester Ross is still active?


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

Should have mentioned , I'm looking for a copy of the original engineering build sheet for mine..


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

motsetiaw said:


> Should have mentioned , I'm looking for a copy of the original engineering build sheet for mine..



I have an e mail address somewhere that might help let me see if I can find it


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I have an e mail address somewhere that might help let me see if I can find it



Thank you.... my frame number is 328 FGF....I think late 1982 possibly 1983-


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

some pictures...all original paint which is immaculate condition for age, bought from the estate of a recently deceased member of the VCC in Glasgow who also had 2 Gillots; Condor Track & a Flying Scot....


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2022)

Smart  Reynolds decal is 1977- mid 1980's so would fit in with your idea of age.


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

midlife said:


> Smart  Reynolds decal is 1977- mid 1980's so would fit in with your idea of age.



Thanks for confirming...
although it's a good fit for me, I'm going to swap out the gold Weinmann brakes & the plastic downtube Suntour levers to something more appropriate.
Has nice equipment on it:
GB 531 chrome stem/Chorus ( I think) chainset & pedals & straps & rebuilt early Shimano 600 large flange hubs on Mavic clinchers..
I'm very happy with it as I've waited 40 years to acquire an original one that wasn't a basket case...
John Connel & Fergus the frame builder were brilliant engineers & now that Bob Jacksons & Dave Yates & other UK framebuilders have retired, can't help but feel we've missed the best part of an engineering generation.....


----------



## motsetiaw (17 Apr 2022)

extra pic


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

motsetiaw said:


> John Connel & Fergus the frame builder were brilliant engineers & now that Bob Jacksons & Dave Yates & other UK framebuilders have retired, can't help but feel we've missed the best part of an engineering generation.....



That is so true


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Apr 2022)

Mine has been in the attic for about 30 years 😭 frame no 375. Still have the order details, it's big and short seat pins were the order of the day 🤔


----------



## motsetiaw (18 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Mine has been in the attic for about 30 years 😭 frame no 375. Still have the order details, it's big and short seat pins were the order of the day 🤔
> View attachment 640620
> 
> 
> View attachment 640623



must have been one of the last frames built...what date was on the build sheet?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

@Sallar55 you need to get in the loft


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Apr 2022)

Hi Must have ordered it late summer 83, picked it up spring/early summer 84 as I have pics of an 84 Norway cyclotour. Frame no. is 395 just checked, its a Whitby one. Called in at Aultbea to see him but had moved, wanted the Aultbea head tube badge. Have a set of original transfers and a rack




Was expensive but one of the best bike I have owned. 
😁


----------



## motsetiaw (4 May 2022)

Another small Wester Ross for sale,
Quite rare in this size..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15497683...vagq2tlr7g&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## motsetiaw (4 May 2022)

Of course they were all custom made for the original owners....


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

motsetiaw said:


> Another small Wester Ross for sale,
> Quite rare in this size..
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15497683...vagq2tlr7g&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Shame that's so small


----------



## motsetiaw (5 May 2022)

Agreed, ideal for my wife, ( who hates bikes!) But some good quality period components on it...


----------



## T4tomo (5 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Shame that's so small



small yet long - 55cm top tube, but 45cm seat tube. Would suit someone with stumpy legs and arms like a baboon...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Just stumbled upon this on faceache 

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vintagebicyclesuk/permalink/3359374434303409/


----------



## Jameshow (10 Dec 2022)

One for Guy Boden?


----------



## Cycleops (10 Dec 2022)

motsetiaw said:


> Agreed, ideal for my wife, ( who hates bikes!)


That's grounds for divorce on here


----------

